# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Grens voor medische test huizenkoper moet omhoog' - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Grens voor medische test huizenkoper moet omhoog&#39;*
*Algemeen Dagblad -** 17 minuten geleden*
DEN HAAG - Demissionair minister Hans Hoogervorst (Volksgezondheid) moet het verzekerde bedrag waarbij levensverzekeraars een medische test mogen eisen flink verhogen. Dat stellen twaalf consumenten- en patiëntenorganisaties *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

